# Bent table on flip over saw



## Setch (27 Jun 2015)

I have an Elu flip over saw, which I use as a table saw. It's basic but just about serves my needs, in combination with a real saw. However, I seem to have bent the table, not sure how! There is a low spot about 3mm out of flat in the in feed area, and feeding timber over this has obvious repercussions for getting nice clean cuts and good finish

Anyone else had to deal with this? I think I'll have to strip the saw apart to straighten it and is not enthusiastic about giving up it's fixings...


----------



## dickm (27 Jun 2015)

Not had that problem with mine (which I really like - amazingly effective in both modes, IMHO). But when dealing with a motor problem, it all seemed to come apart fairly easily. Do you have the exploded parts diagram, which certainly helps? Mile Machinery and Tools website has the diagram which you can download. Make sure you get the one for the right model, as they changed a bit over time.


----------

